# Modern Day Songs and Music that Remind you of Middle Earth.



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

I think *Lisa Gerrard - Devotion* has a sad, Elven departure feel to it.
I think *Veni Veni Bella by Medieval Baebes* has a nice Rohirric Celebration feel to it.
I think *Faun - Tinta* has a Numenorean feel to it.

I think *Dido - My Lover's Gone* has a sad Aldarion and Erendis, Numenorean feel to it.
I think *Battle of Evermore* has an epic Pelennor Fields battle to it. This is Heart doing a great live cover.

What are the songs that remind you of Middle Earth?


----------



## Halasían (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Other Music that Remind you of Middle Earth.*

Some of the best versions of Scarborough Fair...

Yao Si Ting
Mediaeval Baebes
Nox Arcana


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Mar 19, 2022)

The correlated question is of course: What songs about Middle-earth remind you of the Real World? 

At this moment in time I would have to say THE BATTLE OF EVERMORE by Led Zeppelin (and covered by Heart among others). It feels like events are now moving towards an ultimate showdown between East and West, with the Dark Lord only having extended the first finger of his long arm, and the captains of the west debating how to counter him. Of course, folk of the wider world in LOTR knew nothing of The Ring and the possible masterstroke against the dark lord in his very stronghold, they saw only the massive armies and the brutal tactics. Just as we see only that which makes it to the news, and must be constantly aware of the possibility of misinformation and compartmentalized information. We can only hope that there are GOOD PEOPLE in the room where decisions are made, and that there is some real-world Frodo and Sam that are still carrying that secret hope to deliver the world from the everlasting dark. 



> "The pain of war cannot exceed the woe of aftermath.
> The drums will shake the castle walls, the ringwraiths are out in black
> Ride On! Sing as you raise your bow!
> Shoot straighter than before!



I have put new strings on my mandolin and am learning to play this song. It's not terribly difficult musically, but the double-vocal line is challenging to coordinate. It needs at least one high voice.

Will


----------



## Halasían (Mar 19, 2022)

Will Whitfoot said:


> At this moment in time I would have to say THE BATTLE OF EVERMORE by Led Zeppelin (and covered by Heart among others)



I love Heart’s rendition of Battle of Evermore! Personally, I prefer their cover over the Led Zeppelin track on LZIV, even though it is awesome with Sandy Denny’s vocals


----------



## Radaghast (Jul 19, 2022)

"The Wizard" by Black Sabbath on their debut self-titled album is about or inspired by Gandalf.

Rush has a song called "Rivendell" on their second album _Fly by Night_.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 19, 2022)

Hmm.. Many of the Icelandic songs from various female artists always sound to me so Elvish and mystical, but I don't know if these are considered modern.


----------



## Radaghast (Jul 21, 2022)

11 Songs Inspired by J.R.R. Tolkien’s The Lord of the Rings​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 21, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> 11 Songs Inspired by J.R.R. Tolkien’s The Lord of the Rings​


I'll have to take a look at this. Seems intriguing, Thanks, @Radaghast !


----------



## Berzelmayr (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Halasían (Jul 25, 2022)

Radaghast said:


> 11 Songs Inspired by J.R.R. Tolkien’s The Lord of the Rings​


It's funny because I heard Ramble On and Battle Of Evermore by Led Zeppelin a couple years before I read the books. I just thought they were cool lyrics at the time, then I connected them up when I read the Lord of the Rings in 1975.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 25, 2022)

Halasían said:


> It's funny because I heard Ramble On and Battle Of Evermore by Led Zeppelin a couple years before I read the books. I just thought they were cool lyrics at the time, then I connected them up when I read the Lord of the Rings in 1975.


That is interesting!


----------

